# EL PACHUCO ZOOT SUITS...FULLERTON, CA



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

PHOTOGRAPHY AND TELEVISION SHOOT...NBC...JAN 2007...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Good pics homie... B/W always gives pics that badass look/feel...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 10 2007, 11:00 PM~6958198
> * Good pics homie... B/W always gives pics that badass look/feel...
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

*Tight*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Jan 10 2007, 11:03 PM~6958218
> *Tight
> *


THANX


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Fantastic pics man, brings back memories of our trip, Ray and his family are good people, we had a blast meeting them. If you see them again soon, tell them the Bradley family from Australia say hi :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice rides


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gypsy rose!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 11 2007, 02:06 AM~6958233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how do I go about ordering a zuit for my shorty?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I have 2 suits I bought from them!
Bought my 1st one in 96 for my Jr.Prome!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SOME NICE PICTURES :thumbsup: RAY IS COOL PEOPLE


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

im lovin all that shit homie...keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 11 2007, 08:28 AM~6959817
> *how do I go about ordering a zuit for my shorty?
> *


CALL EL PACHUCO @ 714-526-3743 AND ASK FOR RAY...


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@Jan 11 2007, 07:43 PM~6965335
> *
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

First time seeing this...nice shit LB!!!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


There's almost nothing hotter than a chick in a zoot suit


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 18 2007, 08:32 PM~7026629
> *:thumbsup:
> There's almost nothing hotter than a chick in a zoot suit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 11 2007, 01:58 AM~6958185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 57 Nomad is laid!!!!... awsome pics man... I love this car.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 21 2007, 11:17 AM~7045400
> *That 57 Nomad is laid!!!!... awsome pics man... I love this car.
> *


THANX...


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

had a great time at this shoot, the wife and son had a blast


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Duke of Earl_@Jan 23 2007, 10:50 PM~7069149
> *had a great time at this shoot, the wife and son had a blast
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

those are some good pics you got there!

nice work

nice shop

nice cars!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Great pics Jess.*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 6 2007, 02:49 AM~7187397
> *Great pics Jess.
> *


THANX PETER... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 10 2007, 10:50 AM~7450064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE OF THEM SUITS BUT I DON'T 
THINK THEY WOULD LOOK RIGHT ON A FAT WHITE BOY......LOL


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 10 2007, 11:49 AM~7450062
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SHOUT OUT TO LYNDA ESTRELLA "CHICANA WEAR"

HTTP://WWW.CHICANAWEAR.COM :thumbsup:

HTTP://WWW.MYSPACE.COM/CHICANAWEAR


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 29 2007, 10:32 PM~9337818
> *SHOUT OUT TO LYNDA ESTRELLA "CHICANA WEAR"
> 
> HTTP://WWW.CHICANAWEAR.COM  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 11 2007, 01:50 AM~6958138
> *PHOTOGRAPHY AND TELEVISION SHOOT...NBC...JAN 2007...
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is hard right there :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

My son leaving for his Fomal (Prom) in his Zoot Suit he brought from El Pachuco when we where over there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Jan 6 2008, 07:26 PM~9624609
> *My son leaving for his Fomal (Prom) in his Zoot Suit he brought from El Pachuco when we where over there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice pics. I love the zoot suit


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 11 2007, 01:50 AM~6958138
> *PHOTOGRAPHY AND TELEVISION SHOOT...NBC...JAN 2007...
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

GREAT PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

EL PACHUCO ZOOTSUITS...TURNING 30 YEARS OLD...CONGRATULATIONS... :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@Aug 16 2008, 10:26 AM~11358747
> *EL PACHUCO ZOOTSUITS...TURNING 30 YEARS OLD...CONGRATULATIONS... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Can't wait to hook up with the El Pachuco family again, they are really cool people


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

I have seen there stuff makes me feel like I should have some of my own pachuca gear


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Bought mine back in 97 for my prom!!!
still the best in quality!!!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I ALWAYS GET MY LOCS FROM THEM


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 29 2008, 08:09 PM~11732941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 29 2008, 06:08 PM~11732929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO EL PACHUCO FAMILIA....HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT AT YOUR 30TH ANNIVARSARY CELEBRATION....ALSO, LAST NIGHT BROUGHT TOGETHER THE MANY YEARS IN BUSINESS WHICH CREATED MANY FRIENDSHIPS AND FAMILY FRIENDS TOGETHER UNDER ONE ROOF...THEE EXPERIENCE BROUGHT MANY CELEBRITIES, LOWRIDER CLUBS, PROFESSIONAL LOWRIDERS, ZOOTSUITERS, RAZA AND XICANO MOVEMENT TOGETHER IN UNITY...CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 30TH ANNIVARSARY WITH MANY MORE TO COME....

LB


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU GONNA POST SUM PICS? :nicoderm:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

uffin: 

nice..


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 30 2008, 08:01 AM~12293519
> *TO EL PACHUCO FAMILIA....HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT AT YOUR 30TH ANNIVARSARY CELEBRATION....ALSO, LAST NIGHT BROUGHT TOGETHER THE MANY YEARS IN BUSINESS WHICH CREATED MANY FRIENDSHIPS AND FAMILY FRIENDS TOGETHER UNDER ONE ROOF...THEE EXPERIENCE BROUGHT MANY CELEBRITIES, LOWRIDER CLUBS, PROFESSIONAL LOWRIDERS, ZOOTSUITERS, RAZA AND XICANO MOVEMENT TOGETHER IN UNITY...CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 30TH ANNIVARSARY WITH MANY MORE TO COME....
> 
> LB
> *


  Wish I could have been there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------

